# Kartenspiel Watten - Online spielen



## chpa (28. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen

weiß vielleicht jemand wo man in Netz das Kartenspiel Watten online mit anderen spielen kann ?

Danke schonmal

Mfg

Patte


----------



## lupoalberto (2. November 2008)

http://www.wattknigge.it <- hier kann man online watten!

Gruß
Lupi


----------



## robsl (6. Februar 2010)

http://www.watten.org


----------



## WatterTirol (12. April 2010)

Hier kann man auch watten: http://www.netwatten.com


----------

